# Michigan Orchid Society - Palm Sunday Show



## tomkalina (Apr 8, 2014)

Just a note to let you all know we will once again be exhibiting and selling at the 60th (!) annual Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday show to be held at the United Food and Beverage Workers Union Building in Madison Heights, MI from April 11-13, 2014. Hands down, this is one of the signature "can't miss" spring shows in the Great Lakes region. I know many STer's will be in attendance (you know who you are : ) Look for us - we'll be sandwiched in between Sam and Jeanie (Orchid Inn) and Russ Vernon (New Vision Orchids).


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing you Sunday, Tom!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 22, 2015)

*MOS Palm Sunday Show - 2015!*

Just a note to let you all know we will once again be exhibiting and selling at the 61st (!) annual Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday show at the United Food and Beverage Workers Union Building in Madison Heights, MI from March 28-29, 2015. Without a doubt, this is one of the signature "can't miss" spring shows in the Great Lakes region, and this will be our 20th year in attendance. Hoping to see Dot and a few other STer's there as well !


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll be there, Tom, on Sunday again. 

The good news is that MOS members promised to advertise a lot this year.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 22, 2015)

Look forward to seeing you and Lee on Sunday. Can't believe another year has passed!


----------

